# Latest on Denver's HD Tower



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am not sure this tower will ever get built.

From todays Denver Post....

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~53~2852395,00.html


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

ahhhh, the domino excuse. That tower can fall and hit another tower and that tower could hit a house....


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Phil, what you should have said is "I'm SURE that this tower will never be built"...

Unf**king believable...  Considering the two towers will be up and operational for a maximum of 6 months before the KCNC tower is taken down...


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm not a structural engineer, but I've always heard that in the event of a tower starting to fall, the structure quickly loses integrity and just crumples, not just falling straight over like a tree. Is this not the case?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup, that's the case.


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Phil, what you should have said is "I'm SURE that this tower will never be built"...


*yawn* Big surprise .. *NOT*. I never, ever believed the "summer 2005" claims.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm a lot more worried about the "Domino Effect" of having two major markets, Denver and New York City, with NO Digital TV Service (and, after December 31, 2006, maybe NO OTA BROADCASTING at all).

If the broadcasters in those two cities find a way to remain viable, maybe all the stations in the country will give up on DTV, and just go sat and cable only.

Can you say: _One day, ALL TV will be PAY TV" _?


----------

